
Alpha (A translation of Genesis 1) - colinprince
http://llamasandmystegosaurus.blogspot.com/2017/05/alpha.html?m=1
======
schoen
Previously posted

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14405404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14405404)

A neat thing: the author used machine learning to help find appropriate
synonyms. And also created this related tool:

[http://73.172.60.168:8080/rhyme](http://73.172.60.168:8080/rhyme)

------
coreyp_1
very cool

